# air conditioner unit



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

My air didn't work when I bought my house almost a year ago. I'm thinking of getting it replaced. I had a guy come out and tell me that I have a 5 ton condenser and a max 2 1/2 ton coil and this setup will not work. He said that he could install a new condenser and coil for $2300. Is this over priced or sound about right. He said I could get away with a 2 ton condenser as my house is roughly 1100 sq. ft. This would be a 13 seer as he called his boss and said they are out of the 10 seer. Anybody on M-S that installs AC units? Is it that difficult. Is this something I could attempt on my own if all I was going to do is replace the condenser? I looked briefly online and can get a 13 seer 2 1/2 ton condenser for around $1000.


----------



## wrenchman (Jun 23, 2003)

i would check around some more my inlaws got a compleat sytem with furnice for less.
I would also check your home warrenty and see if it was covered if you got one when you bought your house.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

first off lets change your name for the time being to THAWED FISH  just kidding. The 2 ton is correct that will work fine for your house and as far as buying it yourself i think you need a refrigerant handling license and or hvac license but not totally sure.The price is not a steal but most likely in the ball park. If theres nothing wrong with the coil i dont see why you cant just match up the condenser unit and save a few bucks, but if the funace is old i would look into getting a whole package deal which would save you some headache later.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Post the model number of the A/C unit and coil and I'll tell you what size they are. Sounds a little fishey to me.

Griffondog


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Frozenfish said:


> My air didn't work when I bought my house almost a year ago. I'm thinking of getting it replaced. I had a guy come out and tell me that I have a 5 ton condenser and a max 2 1/2 ton coil and this setup will not work. He said that he could install a new condenser and coil for $2300. Is this over priced or sound about right. He said I could get away with a 2 ton condenser as my house is roughly 1100 sq. ft. This would be a 13 seer as he called his boss and said they are out of the 10 seer. Anybody on M-S that installs AC units? Is it that difficult. Is this something I could attempt on my own if all I was going to do is replace the condenser? I looked briefly online and can get a 13 seer 2 1/2 ton condenser for around $1000.


I have a new 2 ton 13seer for 1200+sq ft. Handles it easily, in fact it really doesn't run long enough to dehumidify real well. Hum stays aroud 50%. Not bad, but think it could be lower.


----------

